# Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?



## PCGH-Redaktion (17. Dezember 2012)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

					Wieder einmal gibt es ein Gerücht zur der oft diskutierten Möglichkeit, Intel könnte Nvidia übernehmen. Bisher waren diese Spekulationen aus guten Gründen stets falsch, doch eventuell ändert das der ab Mai 2013 offene Chefsessel bei Intel.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*


----------



## saarlandurpils (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Jen Hsun-Huang Intel Chef..


----------



## starchildx (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Wäre ja schön wenn ein Elektrotechniker an der Spitze des größten Halbleiterherstellers der Welt wäre....


----------



## ΔΣΛ (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Ich wäre Persönlich damit einverstanden, bin sowieso ausschließlich Intel und Nvidia Käufer.
Würde sich eh nicht viel verändern (nimmt ja keinen den anderen den Markt weg), höchstens das bessere Produkte am Markt wären die besser abgestimmt wären.


----------



## OdlG (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Da ich markentreu zu Intel und nVidia halte, fände ich einen Zusammenschluss sehr gut  Aber ganz daran glauben kann ich nicht.


----------



## Kapii (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

lol, wenn Intel Nvidia kaufen würde, dann wäre Jsen Hsun Präsident der neuen Grafiksparte und würde sich über die Jahre hocharbeiten müssen um CEO zu werden. 

Und wenn es gehen würde, dann hätte Intel Nvidia schon längst gekauft. Die Kartellbehörden würden das aber nie zustimmen.


----------



## Kannibalenleiche (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Wieso sollten sie nicht? Bei AMD hats doch auch geklappt; fand ich aber auch nicht gut. Zusammen arbeiten können auch getrennte Firmen, aber Fusion heißt immer sparen und da leiden dann die Mitarbeiter unnötig drunter.
Und nebenbei fehlt mir irgendwie die Vielfalt auf dem Markt, wo sind S3, Via, Matrox, 3Dfx und all die Anderen wenn man sie mal braucht -.-


----------



## a.stauffer.ch@besonet.ch (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

ja das währs doch!! finde ich gar nicht so ne schlechte Idee, da würden sicher beide davon profitieren


----------



## KastenBier (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Blos nicht, dann ist für AMD vermutlich endgültig Sense. Die Geldmassen die dann für die Forschung zur Verfügung stehen, sind von AMD nicht mehr aufzuwiegen.


----------



## sfc (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Ich bin der Meinung, dass AMD dann endgültig wird einpacken können. Langfristig wären ja dann nicht mal mehr deren APUs konkurrenzlos, wenn Intel mit Nvidia-Technik kontern kann.


----------



## Cosmas (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

DAS wäre für mich ein grund, erstmalig Ati/AMD karten zu verbauen, da ich keinerlei *insert random intelschrott here* kaufen will und das, obwohl ich bei nvidia seit der riva tnt bin.

ausserdem, würde das AMD den letzten rest an vorsprung nehemen, den sie im APU bereich noch haben, wenn statt den schrottigen intel HD graphics, auf einmal hochwertige nvidia teile drin stecken, damit wäre das monopol perfekt, von der nicht zu unterschätzuenden marktposition nvidias, im mobilen segment, ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## starchildx (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



Cosmas schrieb:


> DAS wäre für mich ein grund, erstmalig Ati/AMD karten zu verbauen, da ich keinerlei *insert random intelschrott here* kaufen will und das, obwohl ich bei nvidia seit der riva tnt bin.
> 
> ausserdem, würde das AMD den letzten rest an vorsprung nehemen, den sie im APU bereich noch haben, wenn statt den schrottigen intel HD graphics, auf einmal hochwertige nvidia teile drin stecken, damit wäre das monopol perfekt, von der nicht zu unterschätzuenden marktposition nvidias, im mobilen segment, ganz zu schweigen.



Schonmal mit einer Intel HD 4000 gearbeitet ? Solltest dir echt mal anschauen was die Pack und wie wenig Strom verbraucht wird....


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Erst NVidia zu Intel und dann übernehmen die noch AMDdamit es dann endlich Einheitsrechner gibt. Bei Übernahmen ist immer so ein bitterer Beigeschmack dabei, ich fände es besser wenn es so bleibt wie es ist


----------



## biohaufen (17. Dezember 2012)

starchildx schrieb:


> Schonmal mit einer Intel HD 4000 gearbeitet ? Solltest dir echt mal anschauen was die Pack und wie wenig Strom verbraucht wird....



Jap und ein Trinity hat eindeutig mehr Leistung


----------



## oldsql.Triso (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Da könnte ja der Unkenruf von SoC's von Intel gar nicht so verkehrt sein, weil man dann einfach die "Grafikkarten" in den einzelnen Preisklassen integriert, man hat zwar dann keine Aufrüstbarkeit, aber wenn es gut kombiniert wird, könnte man viel abdecken!
AMD müsste der Arsch gerade gehörig auf Grundeis gehen, wenn sie diese Spekulationen hören und es wirklich soweit kommt. Dann kann nur noch ihre komische Foundation was reißen und das bezweifle ich arg.
Den Schrift begrüße ich allgemein nicht und hoffe auch, das dies ein Hirngespinnst bleibt, aus vielerlei Hinsicht.


----------



## oldsql.Triso (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



biohaufen schrieb:


> Jap und ein Trinity hat eindeutig mehr Leistung


 
Glaube aber das alleine schon Haswell ordentlich aufholen wird - deshalb glaub ich auch nicht an einen Zusammenschluss, da man dann noch ein Konkurrenzprodukt mehr hat.


----------



## Rollora (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Warum der Chef des kleineren Unternehmens plötzlich CEO des viel größeren, traditionelleren, überlegenen (usw usf) Hersteller werden soll ist mir unklar...



Kapii schrieb:


> lol, wenn Intel Nvidia kaufen würde, dann wäre Jsen Hsun Präsident der neuen Grafiksparte und würde sich über die Jahre hocharbeiten müssen um CEO zu werden.


So in etwa.
Aber es werden ja nicht immer nur nachvollziehbare Entscheidungen getroffen in dem Geschäft und in der Politik.
Als Apple einen kleinen Betriebssystemhersteller gekauft hat, wars für manche vielleicht auch überraschend, als der dann Konzernchef wurde (gut das hatte eine Vorgeschichte... aber naja).


biohaufen schrieb:


> Jap und ein Trinity hat eindeutig mehr Leistung


 
Aber nur, wenn man die Welt durch eine rosarote Brille betrachtet:
Trinity hat mehr GRAFIK-Leistung. Ja stimmt. Aber in welchen Fällen braucht man die?
Büroarbeit?
Arbeit mit diversen Anwendungsprogrammen?
Etwas professionellere Dinge wie Videoschnitt (Quicksync!)& Co?
Diverser anderer Schnickschnack....?
Ok das oben deckt mal 85-90% dessen ab, wofür ein PC heutzutage gebaut wird.
In all diesen Fällen ist der Intel eindeutig schneller, wegen der CPU Leistung. Und hat natürlich auch noch enorme Reserven für die Zukunft.
Also, wo ist Trinity schneller? 
Genau: Spiele. 
Gut den Punkt kann man Trinity lassen - oder nicht.
Man könnte Argumentieren, dass fordernde Spiele auch auf Trinity nicht laufen, weil selbst eine 40€ Einsteigergrafikkarte schneller ist. Oder weil die CPU Leistung zum Flaschenhals wird?

Wer ein problemloses Einsteiger-Allroundpaket (Anwendungssoftware, Filme, ältere Spiele) haben will kann natürlich zu Trinity greifen. Je nachdem ob man in Zukunft etwas machen möchte, das viel CPU Leistung braucht, ist wohl doch Ivy Bridge die deutlich bessere wahl. Will man in Zukunft was mit der IGP machen, Trinity. Will man INTENSIV was mit der Grafik machen, sind beide nicht zu gebrauchen.
Weshalb Trinity zu Recht nur ein Nischendarsein fristen wird. Zumal der Stromverbrauch bei DEN Modellen DIE nunmal schneller sind, der Stromverbrauch wieder so hoch ist, dass man weder ein Stromsparsystem hat, noch ein leises kleines.


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Wäre aber ganz schlecht für AMD. Dann sind sie ruck zuck weg vom Fenster.

Die High-End GPUs von Intel/Nvidia werden dank viel größerer Kapazitäten den AMDs schnell davonlaufen, 
bei den APUs ist der GPU Vorsprung sofort weg 
und bei den CPUs hat AMD jetzt schon nichts mehr zu melden. 

Wenn Intel/Nvidia dann noch für ein Jahr die Preise stark drückt, ist AMD Pleite und das Monopol perfekt.


----------



## unre4l (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Erst NVidia zu Intel und dann übernehmen die noch AMDdamit es dann endlich Einheitsrechner gibt. Bei Übernahmen ist immer so ein bitterer Beigeschmack dabei, ich fände es beser wenn es so bleibt wie es ist


 
Sehe ich auch so, mir ist es lieber AMD, Nvidia und Intel.
Weil, wie schon oben erwähnt, AMD ziemlich die Luft ausgeht, wenn die sich nicht gerade mit einer riesen Firma zusammentun.

Schließlich wäre es doch ziemlich doof, wenn auf der Verpackung der Intel GeForce GTX 780 drauf steht: "For 300% more Performance use this product in combination with our processors!"
Dann könnte Intel schon OEM PC's rausbringen, selbstgefertigt versteht sich.

Intel Core I7 4770K
Intel GeForce GTX 780
Intel DZ77SL-50K
*Insert Random RAM here*
Intel EXPI9301 Pro 1000
Intel 330 Series 120GB SSD


----------



## Prozessorarchitektur (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Schön und dann kann sich normal Arbeiter kein PC mehr leisten. und muss zu den Konsolen wechseln. prima Idee

Sonst noch Wünsche


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4820520 schrieb:
			
		

> Würde sich eh nicht viel verändern (nimmt ja keinen den anderen den Markt weg), höchstens das bessere Produkte am Markt wären die besser abgestimmt wären.


 
Ja genau. Intel konkurriert ja nicht mir Nvidia. Stimmt.


----------



## horst--one (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Ich kann da zwar nicht richtig dran glauben, würde es aber klasse finden! 

NV kann seine chips mit Intels Technologie fertigen und Intel verbaut endlich anständige GPUs in ihre Prozessoren. Wäre doch gut für uns alle. Der Technologische Fortschritt im allgemeinen leidet bestimmt nicht darunter.


----------



## drebbin (17. Dezember 2012)

Doch, aufgrund sehr wahrscheinlichem wegfallen von amd in naher Zukunft

Please don't go


----------



## Gast20140625 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



horst--one schrieb:


> Ich kann da zwar nicht richtig dran glauben, würde es aber klasse finden!
> 
> NV kann seine chips mit Intels Technologie fertigen und Intel verbaut endlich anständige GPUs in ihre Prozessoren. Wäre doch gut für uns alle. Der Technologische Fortschritt im allgemeinen leidet bestimmt nicht darunter.


 
Die anderen Kommentare nicht gelesen?
Was passiert wohl wenn die Nvidia GPUs mit Intels Technologie gefertigt würden? - Genau, sie würden denen von AMD hoffnungslos davon laufen.

AMD würde pleite gehen und wir hätten ein Monopol. Willst du das wirklich?
(Der Fortschritt würde sehr wohl darunter leiden, genau so wie die Preise steigen würden. Das sind immer noch gewinnorientierte Unternehmen.)


----------



## Deimos (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Wenn Huang Chef vom Intel werden soll, fress ich nen Besen. NV ist ein Winzling verglichen mit Intel, noch kleiner als AMD. Bei all der Reputation die NV oder auch Huang geniessen mögen; das kann ich mir nicht vorstellen.

Was den Zusammnschluss betrifft, so hat wohl insbesondere Intel Interesse daran, um seine Grafiksparte etwas aufzumöbeln.
Eine klassische Fusion halte ich allerdings für unwahrscheinlich.

Vielleicht handelt es sich bloss um ein Joint-Venture - Nvidia darf x86 lizenzieren, weil AMD vor die Hunde geht und sich Intel so einen neuen Schosskonkurrenten suchen muss und Intel darf im Gegenzug ein wenig GPU-Know-How abgreifen 



john201050 schrieb:


> Was passiert wohl wenn die Nvidia GPUs mit Intels Technologie gefertigt würden? - Genau, sie würden denen von AMD hoffnungslos davon laufen.


Ach, selbst wenn Nvidia mal einfach so in Intels Fabs produzieren könnte, müssen Chipentwicklung und -design auf den Fertigungsprozess abgestimmt sein, nehme ich zumindest an. Bevor bei Fusionen Synergien entstehen, vergeht erstmal ne verdammt lange Zeit mit Merging.

Ich vermute, da würde das eine oder andere Jahr vergehen, bis NV _wirklich_ davonlaufen würde. Aber eben, ich glaube eh nicht, dass es dazu kommt.


----------



## Ratracer008 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Fände es auch schön, weil dann die iGPU bestimmt besser werden würden. Dann währen wir dem System-on-a-Chip näher 

Frage: Hat das Kartellamt eigentlich bei ausländischen Unternehmen etwas zu sagen?


----------



## Fearofdeath (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Solabng AMD oder so sich nicht dran vergreift is mir das egal weil ich verabscheue AMD und wenn ich weder ATI noch nvidea verbauen könnte.. was soll uich nutzen?^^


----------



## M4xw0lf (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



Ratracer008 schrieb:


> Fände es auch schön, weil dann die iGPU bestimmt besser werden würden. Dann währen wir dem System-on-a-Chip näher
> 
> Frage: Hat das Kartellamt eigentlich bei ausländischen Unternehmen etwas zu sagen?


 
Es gibt auch in den USA ein Kartellamt, gell?


----------



## fire2002de (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



Fearofdeath schrieb:


> Solabng AMD oder so sich nicht dran vergreift is mir das egal weil ich verabscheue AMD und wenn ich weder ATI noch nvidea verbauen könnte.. was soll uich nutzen?^^


 
text gelesen ? verstanden ?  wenn nicht tue es und quatsch nicht so ein käse


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Könnte aber lustig werden wenn Huang Chef von Intel wird.
Dann läuft er mit Fake CPUs auf der Präsentation herum und preist sie an.


----------



## Jan565 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Das währe für alle das schlimmste was passieren könnte. 

AMD´s APU sparte und CPU sparte würde vor die Hunde gehen und das endgültig! Intel hätte das den kompletten markt für sich und wir dürften 10 Jahre auf eine verbesserung der Prozessoren warten bis mal was neues kommt. Von den Preisen mal ganz zu schweigen, die würden überdurchschnittlich steigen und so gut wie keiner kauft sich mehr gleich neue Hardware. Es sollte so bleiben wie es ist und fertig. AMD, NV und Intel getrennt. Das AMD ATi gekauft hat, hat Intel und Nvidia nicht geschadet, dadurch wurde der markt langfristig besser. Wenn man sich mal die Grafikkarten anguckt. Seit der HD5k, geht es bei ATi weiter Berg auf und die Konkurrenz ist momentan so groß wie nie zuvor. CPU´s sind bei AMD nur sehr langfristig besser, wenn endlich mal alles auf mehr als 4 Kernen Programmiert und entwickelt würde. Aber so lange ist die CPU Leistung bescheiden und die hängen hinter her. Eine APU von AMD hat den einzigen Vorteil, dass diese die wesentlich bessere Grafikkarte onboard hat, die im Schnitt 80% mehr Leistet. Würde der vorteil schwinden, währe es aus. 

Grafikkarten baut AMD wirklich gute, da brauchen die vor sowas keine Angst haben. Haben schließlich momentan die schnellste Graka mit der 7970 GHZ-Edition.


----------



## unre4l (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



Fearofdeath schrieb:


> Solabng AMD oder so sich nicht dran vergreift is mir das egal weil ich verabscheue AMD und wenn ich weder ATI noch nvidea verbauen könnte.. was soll uich nutzen?^^



Ich glaube ich bin zu dumm um den Sinn deines Kommentares zu erfassen.
Nur so als Hinweis, weil ich den Rest nicht verstehen kann/will ATI ist AMD, es gibt kein ATI als eigenständiges Unternehmen mehr nur als Unterabteilung von AMD, dessen Produkte normalerweise auch unter AMD vermarktet werden.
Doch manche Hersteller wissen auch nicht wirklich was sie wollen 
XFX AMD Radeon HD7970 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
und
XFX ATI Radeon HD7970 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör

Einmal ist *mehr oder weniger die selbe Grafikkarte* unter ATI und einmal unter AMD vermarktet, lol?

Na mal schauen ich hoffe doch sehr das einfach alles so bleibt und Intel nicht Nvidia "heiraten" wird, weil AMD mehr oder weniger "Single" ist und damals noch ein Kind "adoptiert" hatte, welches ziemlich teuer war.


----------



## CRY_OF_FE4R (17. Dezember 2012)

Der einzige Grund, warum AMD noch lebt sind ûberteuerte NVidia's und weil Intel keine günstigen 6-8Cores (für Musikprogramme ) hat...

Dann kann AMD einpacken


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



unre4l schrieb:


> Doch manche Hersteller wissen auch nicht wirklich was sie wollen
> XFX AMD Radeon HD7970 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> und
> XFX ATI Radeon HD7970 Grafikkarte: Amazon.de: Computer & Zubehör
> ...


 
Es sollte offensichtlich sein dass das ein schreibfehler bei Amazon ist.


----------



## MaZe (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Schwachsinns-Spekulation.

In einer anderen News hieß es noch Otellini sucht in den eigenen Reihen, weil das Einarbeiten in ein komplexes Unternehmen wie Intel wohl über zwei Jahre dauern würde (und allem Anschein nach will er unter seiner Führung Intels Aktien nicht noch weiter fallen sehen). 

Und außerdem braucht Nvidia heute Intel weniger als damals. Die haben insbesondere in den Wachstumsmärkten die besseren (bzw überhaupt) Produkte und auch sonst die rosigeren Aussichten.

Ich denke nicht, dass Huang da jetzt übertriebenes Interesse zeigt.


----------



## Gordon-1979 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Schwachsinns-Spekulation, genau. Denn Intel und nVidia sind nicht gerade die besten freuden.
Kartellamt wird es ablehnen.


----------



## Deimos (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Könnte aber lustig werden wenn Huang Chef von Intel wird.
> Dann läuft er mit Fake CPUs auf der Präsentation herum und preist sie an.


 "And this puppy here is Broadwell..."


----------



## turbosnake (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



Jan565 schrieb:


> Das währe für alle das schlimmste was passieren könnte.
> AMD´s APU sparte und CPU sparte würde vor die Hunde gehen und das endgültig! Intel hätte das den kompletten markt für sich und wir dürften 10 Jahre auf eine verbesserung der Prozessoren warten bis mal was neues kommt. Von den Preisen mal ganz zu schweigen, die würden überdurchschnittlich steigen und so gut wie keiner kauft sich mehr gleich neue Hardware.


 Das ist aus 2 fachen Sicht blödinn:
1) Intel würde auf keinen Fall 10 Jahre warten, da in dieser Zeit kaum was verkauft wird ist es aus BWL Sicht unlogisch, aber das Intel etwas langsamer macht ist möglich
2) AMD stellt jetzt schon keine Gefahr für Intel da und auch so bleiben die Preise stabil, außer wird Intel dann irgendwann ARM im Nacken sitzen.
Deswegen können die Preise nur minimal steigen.


----------



## Cosmas (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



starchildx schrieb:


> Schonmal mit einer Intel HD 4000 gearbeitet ? Solltest dir echt mal anschauen was die Pack und wie wenig Strom verbraucht wird....



nein und werde ich auch nie, da Intel dransteht und dazu weiss ich das das teil nichts taugt, allein die trinity APU's sind fast doppelt so stark in der iGPU, von dedizierten midrange karten ganz zu schweigen. 
HD4000 ist schrott, die reicht für ältere games in medium settings oder zum filme schaun und surfen, das wars...da bin ich mit meiner 560Ti weit besser bedient.

ergo, sie packt wenig und oh wunder, sie verbraucht daher auch wenig, das is für mich kein argument...wers braucht und so schmerzbefreit ist, das er das teil noch toll findet...von mir aus soller, aber soll mich damit bitte verschonen.


----------



## horst--one (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



john201050 schrieb:


> Die anderen Kommentare nicht gelesen?
> Was passiert wohl wenn die Nvidia GPUs mit Intels Technologie gefertigt würden? - Genau, sie würden denen von AMD hoffnungslos davon laufen.
> 
> AMD würde pleite gehen und wir hätten ein Monopol. Willst du das wirklich?
> (Der Fortschritt würde sehr wohl darunter leiden, genau so wie die Preise steigen würden. Das sind immer noch gewinnorientierte Unternehmen.)


 
Soll denn Intel, in sagen wir mal 5 Jahren, nen Entwicklungs-stop einlegen, weil AMD sonst überhaupt kein land mehr sieht? Ich denke nicht. Das ist normal.....welche gehen andere kommen.....


----------



## Heumond (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



Jan565 schrieb:


> CPU´s sind bei AMD nur sehr langfristig besser, wenn endlich mal alles auf mehr als 4 Kernen Programmiert und entwickelt würde. Aber so lange ist die CPU Leistung bescheiden und die hängen hinter her.


 
Naja alles zu parallelisieren ist nicht in jeder Anwendung möglich irgendwann wird der Verwaltungsaufwand auch die Mehrleistung auffressen.



Cosmas schrieb:


> nein und werde ich auch nie, da Intel dransteht und dazu weiss ich das das teil nichts taugt, allein die trinity APU's sind fast doppelt so stark in der iGPU, von dedizierten midrange karten ganz zu schweigen.
> HD4000 ist schrott, die reicht für ältere games in medium settings oder zum filme schaun und surfen, das wars...da bin ich mit meiner 560Ti weit besser bedient.


 
Die iGPU mit einer 560ti zu vergleichen macht nicht viel Sinn, da beide für andere Anwendungsbereiche ausgelegt sind. Also momentan gegen Intel zu bashen ist irgendwie falsch  Technisch sind sie so weit weg von AMD wenn man Intel was vorwerfen möchte dann sind es halt höhere Preise.  

Ein Zusammenschluss wäre vlt. garnicht so schlecht, ATI hat es auch wieder nach vorne gebraucht, Nvidia mit mehr Ressourcen würde bestimmt gutes hervorbringen.


----------



## Tiz92 (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Ich hoffe es passiert nicht, besser wäre es wenn Samsung oder eine ähnliche Firma AMD kauft und durch die Geldspritzen AMD wieder bessere CPUs produziert, denke langsfristig passiert auch sowas.


----------



## Threshold (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Samsung hat kein Interesse am x86 CPU Markt.


----------



## OdlG (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Warum sollte die Übernahme zwingend zum Stillstand führen? AMD sieht doch schon seit Jahren kein Land mehr gegenüber Intel und Jahr für Jahr baut Intel den Vorsprung drastisch aus, obwohl es keinen Konkurrent gibt, der eine solche Pro-Kern-Leistung bei so wenig Stromverbrauch bietet.

Und warum tun hier einige so, als wäre nVidia auf Talfahrt? Die 500er und 600er Serie sind doch gut geworden. Immer bessere Leistung bei (wurde allerdings auch Zeit) immer weniger Stromverbrauch. Sicherlich ist die HD7000er Serie in jedem Preissegment schneller, aber es gibt ja auch noch andere Argumente für eine nVidia Karte, wie CUDA oder Treiberoptionen.

Ich bleibe dabei, dass ich einen Zusammenschluss gut fände


----------



## Kapii (17. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

AMD vs. Intel/Nvidia Thread Nummer: 50132


----------



## matty2580 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



turbosnake schrieb:


> Das ist aus 2 fachen Sicht blödinn:
> 1) Intel würde auf keinen Fall 10 Jahre warten, da in dieser Zeit kaum was verkauft wird ist es aus BWL Sicht unlogisch, aber das Intel etwas langsamer macht ist möglich


Intel lässt sich schon jetzt mehr Zeit, da der Druck von AMD fehlt. Ivy Bridge und Haswell haben viele Verbesserungen, aber nur geringfügige CPU-Mehrleistung. Rockwell, Skylake, und Skymont werden ohne den "Druck" von AMD auch nicht die großen CPU-Sprünge machen. Dann wären die von Jan565 prognostizierten 10 Jahre fast voll.



turbosnake schrieb:


> 2) AMD stellt jetzt schon keine Gefahr für Intel da und auch so bleiben die Preise stabil, außer wird Intel dann irgendwann ARM im Nacken sitzen.
> Deswegen können die Preise nur minimal steigen.


Intel ist doch jetzt schon deutlich "teurer" als AMD. Kommt immer drauf an, was man als Vergleichsbasis nimmt? Man könnte auch schreiben, AMD ist immer "billiger" als Intel. ARM sitzt Intel schon im Nacken. Nur so lange Intel den x86-Markt für sich allein hat, ist dass nicht unbedingt ein Problem für Intel. Tablet/Smartphone wächst aktuell noch sehr schnell. Aber auch diese Märkte werden irgendwann gesättigt sein. Spätestens dann wird sich x86 wieder erholen. ARM für den PC sehe ich noch nicht.



horst--one schrieb:


> Soll denn Intel, in sagen wir mal 5 Jahren,  nen Entwicklungs-stop einlegen, weil AMD sonst überhaupt kein land mehr  sieht? Ich denke nicht. Das ist normal.....welche gehen andere  kommen.....


Wer soll denn da kommen? Intel hat nicht umsonst den Spitznamen Chipzilla. Die die schon da waren, wurden erfolgreich klein gehalten, und neue Konkurrenten für Intel sind nicht in Sicht.

Ich war damals schon nicht begeistert, dass AMD ATI "gefressen" hat, und finde es besser wenn Nvidia selbstständig bleiben würde.
Das wenige an Konkurrenz auf dem Markt sollte erhalten bleiben. Das ist für die Unternehmen besser, und für uns Kunden.


----------



## Tiz92 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Samsung hat kein Interesse am x86 CPU Markt.


 
Irgendein Investor oder Käufer braucht AMD aber irgendwann.

Allein durch die GPUs (hab keine Ahnung wie viele APUs verkauft werden) halten sie leider nicht die CPU Abteilung übers Wasser.


----------



## mhmdemin (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

ich hatte vor paar Monaten geschrieben, dass die AMD Grafikkarten bei Notebooks und Fertig-PCs benachteiligt werden
und ich daraus vermute, das Intel und Nvidia sich unterstützen..

schnell hieß es von einem user "_neeeeiiin Intel und nvidia sind verfeindet.._ " bla blaa..

also, doch keine bloße Annahme 

Kann aber die Fan Boys absolut nicht verstehen, wollen sie dann noch mehr für CPU + Graka zahlen 
wenn es keinen Konkurrenten mehr gibt, oder arbeiten sie für diese Unternehmen oder haben Aktien von denen ?

Und was ist mit der Kartellaufsicht die viele jedes Mal nannten
wenn es hieß AMD geht wohl bald pleite
und die dann kamen "_nee dann würde man Intel zerschlagen_.."

keine gute Entwicklung für den Konsumenten.


----------



## matty2580 (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



Tiz92 schrieb:


> (hab keine Ahnung wie viele APUs verkauft werden)



Hier sind einige Zahlen dazu:
Genauere Zahlen zum Absatz an einzelnen AMD-Prozessorenarchitekturen | 3DCenter.org


----------



## OdlG (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



matty2580 schrieb:


> Intel lässt sich schon jetzt mehr Zeit, da der Druck von AMD fehlt. Ivy Bridge und Haswell haben viele Verbesserungen, aber nur geringfügige CPU-Mehrleistung.
> 
> Intel ist doch jetzt schon deutlich "teurer" als AMD.


Du musst bitte bedenken, dass Intel eine höhere Leistung in 77 statt 95 Watt packt. Bei 95 Watt Verbrauch (durch OC) steigt die Leistung auch derart stark an, dass es wieder ein dickes Plus gegenüber Sandy Bridge gibt.

Und die Preise von Intel sind zwar teurer als die von AMD, aber AMD bietet doch im Vergleich eine unverhältnismäßig geringe Leistung. Für mich ist eher AMD überteuert (aus Spielersicht allemal).


mhmdemin schrieb:


> Kann aber die Fan Boys absolut nicht verstehen, wollen sie dann noch mehr für CPU + Graka zahlen
> wenn es keinen Konkurrenten mehr gibt, oder arbeiten sie für diese Unternehmen oder haben Aktien von denen ?


Ich würde mehr bezahlen, wenn denn auch die Produkte dann entsprechend gut sind. Und das würde ich erwarten als Ergebnis einer solchen Fusion.


----------



## Jooschka (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Hauptsache, wenn es so kommen sollte, die _übernehmen_ sich nicht ^^  roflkopter


----------



## mhmdemin (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



> Ich würde mehr bezahlen, wenn denn *auch die Produkte dann entsprechend gut sind*


 
sorry aber gut ist "relativ" 
wenn keine gleichstarke Konkurrenz,
dann ist der Führende immer gut,
aber wie gut?


----------



## OdlG (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Jetzt gibt es doch aber auch keine gleichstarke Konkurrenz... Woran bemessen wir also die Qualität, wenn wir behaupten, dass Ivy sehr schnell ist? Ganz einfach: Diese Prozessoren sind die einzigen, die in Top-Spielen und alltäglichen Anwendungen einen flüssigen Genuss ermöglichen.

Solange Intelvidia Produkte alles flüssig schaffen würden, wären sie für mich gut. Und wenn sie dann auch noch wenig Strom schlucken, würde ich auch entsprechend viel bezahlen für so gute Qualität. Aber das ist ja ohnehin nur Fantasie


----------



## wultna (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

ich denke dass es nur noch eine frage der zeit ist bis intel nvidia schlucken wird.

meiner meinung nach kann amd dann entgültig den hut nehmen, da sie dann ihren letzten trumpf gegen intel verlieren.


----------



## Threshold (18. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



wultna schrieb:


> ich denke dass es nur noch eine frage der zeit ist bis intel nvidia schlucken wird.



Nvidia bietet nichts was Intel interessiert.


----------



## -Kon (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Niemals.


----------



## ΔΣΛ (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



Threshold schrieb:


> Nvidia bietet nichts was Intel interessiert.


 Sehe ich anders, außerdem ein Strategischer Zusammenschluss würde bedeuten, das beide Firmen einen Konkurrenten weniger haben, und sie deren Ressourcen und auch Technologien Teilen können.
Besonders bei der Entwicklung neuer Zukünftiger Technologien würde sich ein bestimmt auszahlen.
Und wir sprechen hier nicht vom armen Amd, was sich vom kauf von Ati in die miesere katapultiert hat, sondern von Intel, deren Geldreserven sind immens größer.


----------



## Threshold (19. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*



			
				ΔΣΛ;4825841 schrieb:
			
		

> Sehe ich anders, außerdem ein Strategischer Zusammenschluss würde bedeuten, das beide Firmen einen Konkurrenten weniger haben, und sie deren Ressourcen und auch Technologien Teilen können.
> Besonders bei der Entwicklung neuer Zukünftiger Technologien würde sich ein bestimmt auszahlen.
> Und wir sprechen hier nicht vom armen Amd, was sich vom kauf von Ati in die miesere katapultiert hat, sondern von Intel, deren Geldreserven sind immens größer.


 
So ein Schmarrn. 

Intel interessiert sich nicht für Nvidia und schon gar nicht sind sie daran interessiert dass ein drittklassiger Manager der eigentlich ein Blender ist den Chefsessel von Intel bekommt.
Das würden die Aktionäre bzw. der Aufsichtsrat nicht mitmachen.
Nvidia hat sich auf ARM eingeschossen und liefert seit einiger Zeit gute Lösungen für Smartphone und Pad.
Intel will seine eigene Technologie auf Biegen und Brechen durchbringen. Wozu also Nvidia übernehmen?


----------



## bigpin (20. Dezember 2012)

*AW: Intel: Neue Spekulationen zu einer Nvidia-Übernahme - Nvidia-CEO bald "Intelvidia"-Chef?*

Hmm auf eien art würde ich es gut finden aber wiederum ist es auch nicht so gut.


----------



## eSportWarrior (4. Januar 2013)

Intel ist nicht interessiert und das Kartellamt würde dem nicht zustimmen.  Wozu weiterdiskutieren? 

Könnte ich die paar Watt mehr vertragen würde sich AMD immer durchsetzen für meine Anwendungsgebiete. 

Viele Kerne und gutes OC Potenzial für den kleinen Beutel. 

Trotzdem habe ich einen i5 3570k einfach wegen den paar Watt die sich die nächsten 2 Jahre die ich Ihn im System habe sehr Wohl bemerkbar macht.


----------

